# Public Transit Amount



## Albert (Jan 19, 2012)

on line 364 of schedule 1. you can deduct public transit amount.
My son travels from Toronto to McMaster University in Hamilton and uses the go train paid with presto card (electonic payment cartd). Would he qualify for this deduction?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Monthly pass is ok.


----------



## Albert (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Jungle, my son is using a presto card. here is brief explanation of this card.
"Travel with a single card anywhere that PRESTO is accepted, without the need to carry paper tickets, passes, or cash. PRESTO is currently rolling out across the Toronto and Hamilton areas, and coming to Ottawa in spring 2012."


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

If it is a monthly pass, i.e., it is stamped or labelled "MARCH 2012," and there's one monthly cost, it is eligible. 

If it is simply an electronic means of paying for transit, with no specified start or end date, and no specified monthly payment amount, it is not eligible.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Presto is pay-per-use and there is a yearly transaction usage report on this page https://www.prestocard.ca/CustomerManagement/TransitUsageReport



> FAQ:
> Will I qualify for the Federal Public Transit Tax Credit?
> 
> Yes, provided that:
> ...


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome response!


----------



## Albert (Jan 19, 2012)

thank you ddkay, after checking with my son he meets the qualification for the the public transit credit.
thanks for such a detailed explanation.


----------

